# Mozart's Piano variations



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It seems that Mozart wrote more piano variations than I originally thought. His variation on "Ah, vous dirai-je mama" K265 showed the ability of Mozart took a simple childish tune and make is into so many different form of musical ideas with varying degree of complexity, tone colour and melodic structures. The Dupont variation K573 has similar ideas as well.

Out of all the variations, which one do you enjoy the most? And why?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite is the first movement of Mozart's Piano Sonata in A Major, K. 331. I love the simple beauty of the theme (pure and simple, as a certain forum member would say!) In the variations that follow, Mozart embellishes the theme with an astonishing variety of figurations. These include the addition of chromatic notes, octave doublings, and polyrhythms.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Bettina said:


> My favorite is the first movement of Mozart's Piano Sonata in A Major, K. 331. I love the simple beauty of the theme (pure and simple, as a certain forum member would say!) In the variations that follow, Mozart embellishes the theme with an astonishing variety of figurations. These include the addition of chromatic notes, octave doublings, and polyrhythms.


agreed - I listened to this for the first time in years recently and was just amazed at the quality of invention even for Mozart


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

K.455 "10 Variations on 'Unser dummer Pobel Meint'" from a little known singspiel by Gluck. I guess it's my favorite just because he does a lot more with this theme than usual compared to his other solo piano variation sets. 



. The 12 Variations on 'La Belle Françoise' k.353 are very beautiful as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Ah, vous dirai-je mama


Must be my favourite, I always want to play that when started taking piano lessons.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah, vous dirai-je mama (aka twinkle twinkle little star) is a lot of fun and great introduction to variation form for non-musicians.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Ah, vous dirai-je mama (aka twinkle twinkle little star) is a lot of fun and great introduction to variation form for non-musicians.


It's a nursery song in my country also.
Called : koortjakje ( not translatable.)


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

pcnog11 said:


> It seems that Mozart wrote more piano variations than I originally thought. His variation on "Ah, vous dirai-je mama" K265 showed the ability of Mozart took a simple childish tune and make is into so many different form of musical ideas with varying degree of complexity, tone colour and melodic structures. The Dupont variation K573 has similar ideas as well.
> 
> Out of all the variations, which one do you enjoy the most? And why?


I think there are some hidden gems in this area of Mozart's output & have always enjoyed the Andante & Variations for piano duet K501. There is something so artful the way Mozart weaves the theme around using the four hands and every time I hear it sounds as though its just been composed the day before.


----------

